# Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these:










I have looked everywhere and can't find anyone that ships to Canada or sells them here. It doesn't have to be this exact tank but this size is what I am looking to buy. 
I suppose I could ship it to just across the border and pick it up there if there wasn't another option. Thanks!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

why not order glass here and build it


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Canadian Aquatics had them in the past. I would contact Pat or Charles.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bercey (Jun 20, 2012)

If you live close to the border...

There are a number of different parcel pickup places along the Canadian-US border. I live in Ontario, so when I bought my 12g, I had it shipped to one of these locations and then just traveled across the border to pick it up. They only charge ~$5 per pickup.

SCC Parcel Pickup is an example of a place that does this. They're located in Port Huron, MI...not sure if they have other locations, though. Either way, you'll likely find some place that does it.


----------

